# high FSH after a miscarriage?



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all:

I just heard back from my RE that she wants to cancel my femera/iui cycle because my beta levels from my recent D&C are not back to zero (beta is at 7.5). The D&C was almost exactly a month ago today. This is my first post-m/c af.

My Day 3 fsh level was 15.8. Since goggling it, it seems high. Does anybody know if this could be at all due to the beta level not being back to zero, my recent miscarriage, or anything other than the fact that I am just old (36). Is there any way to lower fsh levels?


----------

